# Grails Don't Exist Until You Start Looking...



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I didn't want another watch until I started browsing.... (Stabs eyes out with a spring bar tool)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

potz said:


> Hey Dave, that has a very summery look to it. What is it?


 It`s a Christopher Ward C6 Kingfisher, I`m intending to get the same watch on a bracelet sometime this year


----------



## noah1591 (Jun 25, 2005)

Made in England..

called the smallest Big watch Co.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Fingers crossed Dave that you manage to get the grail 

I thought I found my next one, but after searching around I think it would be easier to give up and move on


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Dosen't matter as given up


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Not available as an auto!

NOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! (thanks the stars his wallet will benefit)


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

potz said:


> @ Noah: what are you shouting for? I just asked a perfectly normal question. If you have a problem with that I'd rather you didn't bother at all rather than going OTT.


He saw how old you were on yesterday's birthday thread and was only trying to be helpful.

I said he was only.......

Can you hear me?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

they seem to be very reasonabley priced as well


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice looking watch, I wouldn't normally go for a yellow face, but that seems to suit the watch!

Mark


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I like the dial but not the case, it`s the crown guards that bug me on these


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

potz said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I like the dial but not the case, it`s the crown guards that bug me on these
> ...


If it`s the same case as the SKX 007 I personally found the crown guard a real pain on my poor old arthritic fingers


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

There you go then Mac....Its not the watch, its decrepid you


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> There you go then Mac....Its not the watch, its decrepid you


Cheeky pup









I don`t know, the youth of today, no respect for their elders & betters


----------

